# صور قديسين



## النهيسى (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*صور رهبان دير القديس العظيم الأنبا أنطونيوس*



​

*صور القديس بشنونه المقاري*
​


​


 

​

 

​


*سيدنا  الانبا مينا*
​



​




​



​


​


​


​





​

*القديس الانبا رويس*
​


​



 

​



 

​


 

​



 

​



 

​


----------



## النهيسى (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*صور للقديس مينا افا مينا*
​
*

*​

* 

*​


 * 

*​




  *

*​

  *

*​

 *

*​​

* 

*​​

* 

*​​

* 

*​​
 * 

*​



* 

*​​



* 

*​



* 

*​


* 

*​​



* 

*​




* 

*​



* 

*​


----------



## النهيسى (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*صور متحركه جميله*

* للقديسين*

*  مارجرجس و مارمينا وأبانوب*








 




 






​*القديس الأنبا مكاريوس*





​* القديس سمعان الاخميمى*




​


*القديس العظيم ابانوب النهيســى*​


​
​
 

​
​
 

​
​
 

​
​
 

​
​
 

​

*صورة القديس ابو تربو*
​


​​



​


----------



## rania79 (19 نوفمبر 2011)

الله صور روعة بجد
ربنا يباركك


----------



## كلدانية (20 نوفمبر 2011)

كلهم روووعة
بركة صلواتهم وشفاعتهم تكون معنا جميعا امين
​


----------



## happy angel (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*ميرسى اخى العزيز صور رااائعه جدااا
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## candy shop (25 نوفمبر 2011)

بركه صلواتهم وشفاعتهم 

تكون معنا 

روووووووووووووووووعه اخى النهيسى

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
​


----------



## النهيسى (3 ديسمبر 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *صور متحركه جميله*
> 
> * للقديسين*
> 
> ...



شكرا جدااا
مرور راااائع
الرب يباركك​


----------



## النهيسى (3 ديسمبر 2011)

كلدانية قال:


> كلهم روووعة
> بركة صلواتهم وشفاعتهم تكون معنا جميعا امين
> ​


مرور غالى جداا
شكرا جدااا
الرب يباركك​


----------



## النهيسى (3 ديسمبر 2011)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى اخى العزيز صور رااائعه جدااا
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​



شكرا جدااا
للمرور الغالى
الرب يباركك​


----------



## النهيسى (3 ديسمبر 2011)

candy shop قال:


> بركه صلواتهم وشفاعتهم
> 
> تكون معنا
> 
> ...


مرور جميل
شكرا جدااا
الرب يباركك​


----------

